# Pickle Crisp



## Sharon (May 11, 2002)

I just wanted to let anyone who cans pickles know that Ball's Pickle Crisp is available again. I found it at both TSC and Lowe's today. The price at Lowe's was considerably cheaper. It was located near canning jars and lids.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Grape leaves work fairly well, too. I pick and use wild fox grape leaves.


----------



## Sharon (May 11, 2002)

JuliaAnn said:


> Grape leaves work fairly well, too. I pick and use wild fox grape leaves.


Yes, they do, as does cutting off the blossom end of the pickling cucumbers. I've just known several people who have been searching for Pickle Crisp for the past couple years, but now it is back. I had very good success with my pickles last year by cutting off about 1/4 inch of the blossom end before canning them.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Never heard of cutting off the blossom end.. I'll try that next time, thanks for the information.

I want to try growing real gherkins next year, and try making sweet pickles out of them. I can eat one of those little jars at a time, and they're not cheap anymore...


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

If you can't find Ball, try Mrs. Wages pickling lime. That is what I always use.


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks Sharon! I used pickling lime last year but wasn't as happy with it as the pickle crisp. I had heard they started making pickle crisp again but when I checked at Wally World and the grocery store, I couldn't find it. I never thought of looking at Lowes - I didn't even know Lowes had canning supplies! Think I'll run in there after work since I drive right by it on my way home.


----------



## Sharon (May 11, 2002)

I was in TSC yesterday and saw some and bought a jar of it for $6.99, which I promptly returned after going to Lowe's and finding it for less than $4 for the same size jar. It is a lot easier to use than the lime. It used to be sold in powder form in a box, but now they are granules in a jar. The ingredients are the same though--calcium chloride. Our Lowe's carries the canning supplies near the bird feeders, seeds, etc.

Regarding the blossom ends; there are enzymes in the blossom end of the cucumbers that cause them to get soft when canned. You need to cut off about 1/4 of an inch. It makes a big difference.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I much prefer pickling lime to pickle crisp. Lime might be a bit more difficult to use, but I thnk my pickles using lime are far crisper than using the pickle crisp.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I've used both and had similar results. I cut off the blossom end, pierce the body of the cucumber and then can it. I've also brined a lot of them this year, in a Harsch crock.


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank you Sharon!!!! I love using Pickle Crisp. 

I put about a teaspoon per pint when I'm canning veggies like potatoes or carrots. It keeps them nice and firm and pretty.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

coalroadcabin said:


> - I didn't even know Lowe's had canning supplies!


Glad to see I'm not the only one in the dark. Where in Lowe's would one find canning supplies??


----------



## Sharon (May 11, 2002)

Canning supplies in our Lowe's are by the bird feeders, garden seeds, etc. Right inside the front door.


----------



## Spatula (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow, very timely. Wife just informed me that we have enough cucumbers for another batch tonight, so I'm swinging by the grocery store for more dill on the way home from work. I'll have to try the 1/4" cut on the blossom end. I used Muscadine leaves last year, from our own vines, but didn't notice any difference at all.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I found a free standing shipper display in Lowe's just in front of the door as you head out into the garden center. It was over $3 less PER JAR then at TSC!


----------



## Rourke (Jul 15, 2010)

I bought some of the Ball picke crisp at Lowe's. I canned my first pickles about a month ago - need to try them and see how they turned out.

Take care all - 
Rourke
ModernSurvivalOnline.com


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

OK, so I saw "Pickle Crisp" and thought hm, that must be some new baked dish that maybe kinda tastes like Fried Green Tomatos? Pickles and Ritz crackers and pine nuts to make it fancy? Parmesan?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Fried dill pickles are yummy!


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Fried dill pickles are yummy!


They are! And back home in Mississippi there is the best place to get them with fried catfish. It's at a gas station on the highway on the way out of town! :ashamed:


----------



## backtothesoil (Jun 6, 2009)

Sharon said:


> I just wanted to let anyone who cans pickles know that Ball's Pickle Crisp is available again. I found it at both TSC and Lowe's today. The price at Lowe's was considerably cheaper. It was located near canning jars and lids.


Thank you SO much for posting this! I just went down to my local Lowes and found the display of canning supplies (and Pickle Crisp) right next to the registers. Hurray! :happy:


----------



## tonto (Jul 1, 2004)

Orchard Supply Hardware store (aka OSH) also carries Pickle Crisp.
I bought some a couple of days ago, but I haven't used it yet.

I think OSH is limited to California, but I might be wrong.

-tonto


----------

